# A lifesaver for installing hinges, hooks, anything that requires a centered hole



## pintodeluxe

Here is another option… self centering drill bits. A set of three sizes runs $6-24. The ends of the cylinder is tapered, so even if it doesn't fit the bore exactly, it will still be centered. If you have a shelf-drilling jig, you may already own one.


----------



## tyvekboy

I second pintodeluxeʻs solution. Rockler also sells a set for $30.00.

http://www.rockler.com/rockler-insty-drive-self-centering-bits

I use these all the time. Drill the centered pilot hole in one swell foop.


----------



## CharlesA

I'm installing some coat hooks like these:









I'm not sure I could get those self-centering drill bits in at 90 degrees. I use the punch for the initial placement, then remove the hook so I can drill the hole.


----------



## KayBee

It's a great punch! So good, that someone liberated mine from work. Those self centering vix bits are nice. Sometimes you don't want the screw exactly centered or at a right angle. Center punch makes this easy to do.


----------



## Magnum

I agree! I wouldn't be without them for centering screws in Hinges and whatever else.

Lee Valley has the same ones you bought for about the same price.

I opted to go with a different set after going there and looking at them. Not saying mine is a better set, they just suited my needs better, and a set of three for various uses was $23.00. Price was not a factor in the buying decision.

They are also Spring Loaded and Adjustable Tension.

Thanks for the Review Charles.


----------



## HillbillyShooter

Automatic center punches are great, and Starrett makes the absolute best IMHO. I've use one as far back as I can remember (50s or 60s); and, I prefer the all steel ACP to the aluminum body, especially the ones with replaceable tips. For centering hinges (and anything similar where it will work), I agree the vix self centering bits are the best. However, not all self centering bits are equal. I had great luck with the original vix bit (c.f., http://vixbitsonline.com/ ) and mediocre with other brands.


----------



## dhazelton

$47!!! I have the five dollar version from the homer depot and it works fine for my needs. I use it for installing door hinges. A full set of sizes might be nice for smaller cabinet hinges.


----------



## bonobo

Well made tool but I wish it was offered in a smaller size, more suited to box hinges and lock hardware.


----------



## CharlesA

I was using this tool again today and was reminded how helpful it is.


----------



## MrRon

A self centering punch is useful, but unless you use a brad point drill, you won't get a concentric hole. Ordinary twist drills will go off center every time in both soft and hard woods. You need to use a very high speed with the brad point for reliable results. This is more or less a tip, not an endorsement or negative view, and certainly having a Starrett gives one peace-of-mind that you are using the best available.


----------

